# Rationing Food



## Kahlan

Right now I probably have only 3 or 4 months worth of food put back. Of course this will stretch longer with good rationing. Now I know we should have a certain amount of calories and protein etc each day but if you are use to eating whatever you want and how much you want then you have to suddenly begin rationing, your stomach more than likely is not going to be pleased.

I imagine being hungry all day or eating just enough to sustain you will be a huge morale killer. Does anybody have certain foods they've prepped that help you to feel full? I know for me pasta is one of those foods that always makes me feel full. I know I'll be ok but I am thinking about my 14 year old daughter who I swear eats as much as a teenage boy and is _always_ hungry! Rationing would be hard for her and would break my heart to force on her if it came to that.


----------



## Denton

Grits is among the things we have in store. Sure, it isn't loaded with nutritional requirements, but it makes us happy. Happy means higher morale, higher morale means better chance of survival.


----------



## Ripon

There are two commodity foods I can't grow or grow ell in my location so I store them in large quantity, and both are quite affordable with extraordinary shelf lives. Alone they'd be tough for long term sustenance but with fresh meat, veggies, and spices they are great. 

Lintels....I last paid about $60 for a sealed 5 gallon bucket and in rationing I could add lentils from that bucket to a meal each day for both me and my wife for a year, or two years every other day x 3 buckets I feel good about my supply.

Rice....I think I last paid about $25 to seal up a bucket at the LDS food store and I have toe from Costco that were $40. In total I have 5 long term storage buckets and two fresh 50lb bags one open in use and one ready too. Rice adds easily to any mean, veggie, and such. 

For lack of a better term I call rice and lentils both fillers. Meaning I can take a .79 can of soup and add rice or lentils too it and create meals for a day and if really bad maybe two days that will provide the calories and proteins needed. 

Most everything else I can grow, raise or hunt for and still count on adding rice or lentils to them for filling meals.


----------



## TG

Oatmeal mixed with water with organic home-made jam... small amount is very filling, it continues to expand in your stomach after the meal, sweeten it with jam for extra happiness


----------



## Camel923

Anything that will expand in your stomach. I read where the Germans on the WW2 Eastern Front added saw dust to their bread to stretch available supplies and at least try to stave off feelings of hunger. Know what wild plants in your area are edible for variety.


----------



## paraquack

A bazillion years ago when I was In Civil Defense, I remember reading one of the manuals in the bomb shelter food drum. It said the crackers were 900 calories per day, these crackers were like the 4 inch square saltines and scored in fours. That was your daily ration. The manual went on about eating very, very slowly and drinking lots of water to stave off hunger. The went on that some people would try to steal food, but that if you were inactive in the shelter, 900 calories would be more than sufficient to live on. With inactivity, eating more would cause us to pork up real fast and be a treat for the zombies and we won't be able to run very fast either.


----------



## tirednurse

protein takes the longest to digest. nuts, meat, dried beans, rice


----------



## Kahlan

paraquack said:


> With inactivity, eating more would cause us to pork up real fast and be a treat for the zombies and we won't be able to run very fast either.


That's all the motivation she should need right there to not over eat!


----------



## thepeartree

Add to your list anything with lots of fiber- beans of all kinds, lettuces, broccoli, quinoa...

And of course you have to have balance. Eat too little and all sorts of things happen that are not what you were after. First, you will stimulate the body to produce cortisol, which stops the body from metabolizing carbs and sugars and stores them as fat. Second, after a week or so you start losing energy to do heavy work. Your brain, which depends on protein and some sugar for the energy to think and sense, starts to slow down. It's at the end of the chow line when it comes to energy supply in the body. When you consider what the effects are, it should make you very careful of what you're doing. Oh, yeah, what happens third is that the body starts to burn fat...AND muscle, just to stay alive. Probably not what you'rr after.


----------



## 7515

TG beat me too it. Oatmeal - very filling


----------



## Slippy

Good ideas everyone. I've added Protein Powder and Powdered Fiber (Metamucil) to our stores. As TiredNurse points out, Protein takes longer to digest and we typically feel fuller when I take it with lots of water. Plus Mrs Slippy being a Type 1 Diabetic, we wanted to have plenty of protein on hand. That or squirrels and the protein powder stores better than squirrel!

The Powdered Fiber will help keep us regular and it makes me feel full if I take a teaspoon with plenty of water before a light meal.


----------



## paraquack

Thanks ^^^^^^


----------



## HuntingHawk

A food that really fills you up is pizza. Pizza dough is easy to make. I usually use spaghetti sauce for extra flavor. Hard cheeses can be frozen for several months. There is also powdered cheese or the liquid velvetta. And can use canned meat like the 1lb canned hams.

Velvetta shells & cheese is filling if something like canned mushrooms or tuna fish is added but only has about a one year shelf life.

I also find some canned fruits to be filling.


----------



## SARGE7402

cracked corn at tractor supply (or whole corn also) is pretty cheap and has the same nutrients that the jolly green giant can has.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/producers-pridereg;-whole-corn-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005

or rolled oats

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/producers-pridereg;-rolled-oats-50-lb


----------



## HuntingHawk

With the cracked corn, easy to learn how to make corn bread.


----------



## Jeep

Top Ramen has saved many a Marine in the field.


----------



## thepeartree

It's a wonder that some nutritionist hasn't published a preppers' food guide and cookbook.


----------



## thepeartree

HuntingHawk said:


> With the cracked corn, easy to learn how to make corn bread.


Or corn whisket?


----------



## Camel923

The Eastern Woodlands Indians had their war parties travel fast and light. No time for hunting. Weight and space were at a premium. Trail food was corn meal, maple syrup and grease (if I remember correctly). A handful a day was the ration. With water it would expand and be adequate to fill one. All the needed nutrients were there.


----------



## Kahlan

Some really good ideas and suggestions thank you. I guess I was wondering more how to feed my daughter without it _seeming_ like I was rationing her food and not so much about how to ration food. If that makes any sense. I think I'm on the right track though. I have lots of things like oatmeal, grits and rice.


----------



## Jeep

All sorts of things factor in to this though. Come Jan and Feb, I will need more calories in the sub zero temps, feeding animals and such. Much more than Mrs Jeep will need. Spring and summer I can live on very little depending on how much body mass I am maintaining, or trying to maintain. I am in the process of gaining weight back, and it is taking a lot to do.


----------



## tinkerhell

I'm not sure rationing of food will be possible in a SHTF scenario where you are working your butt off. My goal is to work towards a stockpile that will allow me to do physically strenuous activity until I've reached a self sustainable living. That could be a full year or more.

with that said, I'm type 2 diabetic, and have noticed that meals that contain all 3 nutrients, protein, carbs, and fats take the longest to digest. Especially, the fat. Type 2 diabetics experience something that is often called the 'pizza effect' where the fat content of the meal is high, the blood sugar spike occurs well after you test your blood sugar after a meal. ie cut out the fats and you will digest the carbs faster.


----------



## Tennessee

*Pancakes!* ::clapping:: You can get the mix that all you need to do is add water. But I add buttermilk. Throw in some beacon or ham UM UM good.


----------



## Inor

Whole wheat anything will fill you up and gives you a decent amount of nutrients. It is not enough live on entirely for periods of time. But it will get you by in a pinch. Red wheat berries soaked in water overnight then cooked like oatmeal will stick with you all day. Edit: Tastes like shit, but it will fill you up and give you energy.


----------



## RNprepper

Popcorn. You can pop it for a snack that fills the tummy, takes a while to eat, and feels like a comfort food. You can also grind it into cornmeal. It is pretty inexpensive as well. A bowl of popcorn after a sparse dinner would probably be nice to a child.


----------



## Kahlan

RNprepper said:


> Popcorn. You can pop it for a snack that fills the tummy, takes a while to eat, and feels like a comfort food. You can also grind it into cornmeal. It is pretty inexpensive as well. A bowl of popcorn after a sparse dinner would probably be nice to a child.


That's one of her favorite snack foods, she has some almost everyday after school for her snack. I can't believe I didn't think of it myself. Thank you!


----------



## keith9365

I lived in Japan for about five months. What they consider portion size is like half or less what we americans eat. I really liked the food there. It took me a while to get used to our preservative fillled processed crap when I got home.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Rationing is important, but there are a number of foods that fills one up too.

Foods high in water and fiber, like fruits and vegetables, are high-volume foods, as they add bulk to your meals and help fill your stomach. Lean protein, such as lean meat, fish, poultry, soybeans, and eggs, to help with fullness.

Strategies such as slowing down and eliminate distractions when eating, taking a half hour to finish the meal, is also tremendous help. Consider adding shredded or chopped vegetables to pasta and egg dishes, main-dish salads, and other mixed dishes, and pizza toppings.

Eating whole fruits instead of fruit juices or dried fruits. Using a blender to whip air into fruit drinks, smoothies, or sauces. Choose *whole-grain* and *puffed* cereals, popcorn, breads, cereals, and pastas. Vegetable salads or broth-based soups before meals, and adding beans to stews, soups, egg dishes, and casseroles.

Consider all the above, keeping in mind the information provided below.

37 Foods to Hoard

Survival Breads

Grains


----------



## Kahlan

Sockpuppet said:


> Rationing is important, but there are a number of foods that fills one up too.
> 
> Foods high in water and fiber, like fruits and vegetables, are high-volume foods, as they add bulk to your meals and help fill your stomach. Lean protein, such as lean meat, fish, poultry, soybeans, and eggs, to help with fullness.
> 
> Strategies such as slowing down and eliminate distractions when eating, taking a half hour to finish the meal, is also tremendous help. Consider adding shredded or chopped vegetables to pasta and egg dishes, main-dish salads, and other mixed dishes, and pizza toppings.
> 
> Eating whole fruits instead of fruit juices or dried fruits. Using a blender to whip air into fruit drinks, smoothies, or sauces. Choose *whole-grain* and *puffed* cereals, popcorn, breads, cereals, and pastas. Vegetable salads or broth-based soups before meals, and adding beans to stews, soups, egg dishes, and casseroles.
> 
> Consider all the above, keeping in mind the information provided below.
> 
> 37 Foods to Hoard
> 
> Survival Breads
> 
> Grains


Perfect, thank you.


----------



## HuntingHawk

A hand cranked grain mill can be very useful as whole grains such as hard red winter wheat & whole corn store a long time. Those can be ground to make a flour. You can also grind beans to make a flour.

You can buy a 50lb bag of whole corn from Tractor Supply for under $10.


----------



## Kahlan

HuntingHawk said:


> A hand cranked grain mill can be very useful as whole grains such as hard red winter wheat & whole corn store a long time. Those can be ground to make a flour. You can also grind beans to make a flour.
> 
> You can buy a 50lb bag of whole corn from Tractor Supply for under $10.


I've been seriously looking into that after reading so much about them on here. It's in my next top 3 list of things to buy. I'm just having to slow down a bit because my debit card's been on fire lately.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Think about three meals per day. And you want a variety. Like breakfast you can move between any type pancake & rolled oats. A variety of pancake syrups helps. A mix of powdered milk & condensed milk for the rolled oats as well as sugar for on it.

Lunch can be simple like peanut butter & jelly sandwich on pan bread.

Evening meal you want to be substantial as hard to sleep with an empty belly. Even beans with some meat added then on top of rice or instant potato is quite filling. Ham & beans are great together so the 1lb canned hams are good for that.

And don't need a desert every evening but to be able to make simple pies from canned fruit goes a long way for morale.


----------



## HuntingHawk

After a SHTF happens is not the time to start experimenting with cooking emergency rations. Do a meal every once in awhile using emergency rations & no cheating grabbing stuff out of the frig or freezer unless you are like me that even with no fuel for the generator still have power from solar to run one chest freezer.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Rationing is a hard thing to do as you never know for sure how long you are going to have to ration for.


----------



## dannydefense

Kahlan said:


> I imagine being hungry all day or eating just enough to sustain you will be a huge morale killer. Does anybody have certain foods they've prepped that help you to feel full? I know for me pasta is one of those foods that always makes me feel full. I know I'll be ok but I am thinking about my 14 year old daughter who I swear eats as much as a teenage boy and is _always_ hungry! Rationing would be hard for her and would break my heart to force on her if it came to that.


I have practiced rationing in two different environments to date, the first being at home and was usually more an experiment of testing my emergency food than it was seeing how long I could make it last. Nevertheless I rationed myself in order to make sure my system properly transitioned from regular food to the emergency food, and to see how long I felt comfortable eating nothing else.

The second environment being out in the wild during various camping trips to test gear and test skills. The biggest difference between the two? The mental state. It's a lot easier to ration when you know you don't have to, then it is when it's the only choice you have. So you're dead on the money, it can be a huge morale killer. While having foods that fill you up are a good place to start, what if you weren't able to bring them? Are you prepared to have two cups of water and a single granola bar between 3-4 people? The best thing you can do is try to keep your brain busy, and we've packed our kits with that in mind. Candy doesn't fill you up, but it sure as heck can put a smile on your face that helps you beat back the hunger or thirst just a little longer. It's also a great source of calories if you need a burst to finish building a shelter, make it another mile, or what have you.

Another item we have one of in all of our kits is a pack of cards. Teach yourself as many games as you can, hell even magic tricks are a great way to keep yourself and your group distracted. A deck of cards is super light, and super resilient. Find ways to deal with the food situation, but also look for ways to keep yourself occupied in between meals, or water cooler breaks. No matter if you're keeping your calories up and enough hydration, your body and brain will rebel and tell you you're not from time to time. You have to be ready to combat that first and foremost.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Depending on the number of people you are feeding, you should be able to get atleast two meals from a 1lb canned ham. Slice some & fry for ham sandwiches for lunch then dice the rest & add to some beans or such.


----------



## Ragnarök

Kahlan said:


> Right now I probably have only 3 or 4 months worth of food put back. Of course this will stretch longer with good rationing. Now I know we should have a certain amount of calories and protein etc each day but if you are use to eating whatever you want and how much you want then you have to suddenly begin rationing, your stomach more than likely is not going to be pleased.
> 
> I imagine being hungry all day or eating just enough to sustain you will be a huge morale killer. Does anybody have certain foods they've prepped that help you to feel full? I know for me pasta is one of those foods that always makes me feel full. I know I'll be ok but I am thinking about my 14 year old daughter who I swear eats as much as a teenage boy and is _always_ hungry! Rationing would be hard for her and would break my heart to force on her if it came to that.


Go for whole grain pasta. It will make you feel more full because it has more nutritional value. However, Pasta is loaded with carbs which turn into sugar in the body..so health wise I would say pasta is not a good prep. It is a delicious prep but not a good one. I store legumes of many varieties because I feel they are much more nutritionally valuable than say pasta. split peas, black eyed peas, red beans, black beans, navy beans are some examples of what I have stored. I agree with other posters about nuts being a great prep for rationing. One way you could make your daughter feel more full is by giving her more water with a little orange juice in it. Oranges naturally curb hunger. I've tried it and it helps some. When there is not plentiful food it is often watered down to fill the stomach up more and trick it. If I were rationing I would cut my solid food consumption down by half and add more water or broth. buy those beef chicken or vegetable bullion cubes..they take up little space and will definitely help trick the stomach.


----------



## HuntingHawk

How many stores you have isn't as important as how many meals. Having a bunch of corn put up isn't much unless you have the rest of the stuff to be able to make corn bread. Or have the shortening or lard along with a grain mill to make buritto wraps with it. Having a bunch of flour put up you also need sugar plus yeast or baking soda & powder. Missing small items can be major. And that is why you want to do food drills making sure you have stored what you need.

If you can calculate how many breakfasts, lunches, & dinners you have you can see your weak & strong points & adjust next time purchasing supplies.

Doing such things I found my weak point was butter. Unsalted butter can be frozen for several months but can you keep the freezer going after commercial electricity is lost? You can can butter but standing over the stove for 90 minutes constantly stirring isn't for me. So I invested in cans of powdered butter.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Beef & chicken bullion cubes are 50% salt.


----------



## Ragnarök

lol are we eating bullion cubes like candy? no you put them in water and make broth..water down as much as you like..more water less salt...it is a flavor thing that I was referring too. to trick the mouth and stomach into believing it just had a savory meal.


----------



## tinkerhell

Ok, I confess to being ignorant. What is a 50lb bag of whole corn? Ie flour?meal? Dehydrated kernels?


----------



## Kahlan

So much good information and suggestions. Thank you all.


----------



## HuntingHawk

tinkerhell said:


> Ok, I confess to being ignorant. What is a 50lb bag of whole corn? Ie flour?meal? Dehydrated kernels?


50lbs of dried corn.


----------



## tinkerhell

Very cool. What grade of food is it? Ie is it for livestock or human consumption? I don't think I've ever seen 50lbs of anything for $10 so this interests me very much.


----------

